# Weekly Periodical?



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Which weekly or monthly periodicals do you subscribe to, and why?

Atlantic Monthly
The Economist
Harper's
Newsweek
The New Yorker
Time
US News & World Report
Vanity Fair
The Week
etc.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I suscribe both to Seattle Magazine and Seattle metro magazine, so I can stay current with everything that happens in my area, like the new great places to dine at,the music performances to check-out, and the new clothing stores to shop at. I also find the articles to be very interesting, keeping in mind how it relates to Seattle and the northwest.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

I subscribe to The Economist, and sadly I hardly find the time to read it cover-to-cover every week. Simply put, it is the best reporting still available in print; furthermore, it covers the issues that a young, budding economist/political scientist such as myself icon_smile_big needs to know!

Though not weekly periodicals, the only other print sources I would consider paying money to have delivered to me would be the New York Times and the Wall Street Journal. Nothing else is worth it with the internet out there, if you ask me.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Do I read newspapers?*

Well... to save money, I read most of the news and up to date information on the Internet:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I subscribe to the New Yorker, mainly because I enjoy it and it's not easy to find on the newsstands around here. I usually read the whole thing except for the fiction. I don't have any other magazine subscriptions. I read Scientific American at the library, usually a month or two late, and I pick up occasional copies of Esquire or GQ, especially when I'm in NYC and want something to read on the train going home.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

We get Town & Country. T&C has some nice articles, covers fashion, travel and a decent horoscope. 

We get a suburb issue of the Dallas newspaper that covers our area.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I subscribe to The New Criterion, which is a monthly. The New Criterion has a more traditional aesthetic and they often review literature and history books that fly under the radar. From their website, "We are proud that _The New Criterion_ has been in the forefront both of championing what is best and most humanely vital in our cultural inheritance and in exposing what is mendacious, corrosive, and spurious."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Sky & Telescope
Astronomy
GQ

Cruiser


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Forbes.

Almost everything else I read online.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The quarterly circular of the Swedish Exlibris Society is the only publication I receive in my postbox other than one daily newspaper.


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*Economist!*

I love the Economist. I like their world news, obits, special reports...and I agree with their perspective / worldview. It also has a ton of information in it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

For the record I read no magazines or newspapers on line at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always like to read Time magazine cause it's informative.


----------



## Garnett (Mar 9, 2010)

Prospect and Private Eye. Both a very good read.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Pr B said:


> Newsweek


I LMAO at the Supermarket this week.

"America's Back. The remarkable tale of our economic turnaround"

and

"Hate on the Right"

They should just change the name to "Newspeak!!"

Oh, my only periodical is Chesapeake Bay magazine but it's a monthly.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Stereophile
Wine Spectator
Wine Advocate
Car & Driver

For the news, I listen to Bloomberg radio and rely on the 'net.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is Playboy or Penthouse considered a periodical?


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> Is Playboy or Penthouse considered a periodical?


Only if you read it for the articles...


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Comparative Studies in Society and History, quarterly. I have subscribed for many years, inspired by a much admired professor (the late Paul Wheatley) who sent me a copy of an article of his they'd published.

View Camera, six issues per year. They began publishing over 20 years ago about the time I took up large format photography. I started with their first issue.

Formerly subscribed to The New Yorker, TLS, and the Sunday NY Times. Couldn't keep up with them all. I still sometimes read The New Yorker in the library.

Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mjc said:


> Only if you read it for the articles...


There are some that are interesting.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

The Sunday New York Times
The New Yorker
The Economist
Canada's History Magazine (formerly "The Beaver")
Chirp, Chickadee, Yes, Know (the kids...)
Sky and Telescope, SkyNews
Aperture (photography)

I used to receive & enjoy "History Today", but I can't read everything...

I used to tease my neighbour by claiming to receive "Porch & Router" magazine. Because his house has no porch. And he's always borrowing my router (the power tool, not the network gizmo).

- Mike


----------

